# Paso Robles route



## kmac (Feb 13, 2007)

I'm heading down to Paso Robles for the weekend (I know I'm late posting this!) and was wondering if anyone has a recommendation for a 40 miler starting out of Paso Robles. did a search and saw lots of people excited about riding in the area, but didn't see any route details. Thanks!


----------



## imjps (Feb 15, 2005)

Click here for Wildflower Century route that SLOBC puts on in the spring. I'm sure there is some killer rides in and around the area.

jps


----------



## alunlang (Jul 1, 2009)

mapmyride.com


----------



## orange_bikes (Jun 6, 2007)

Just returned from a weekend in Paso. We rode from town up Lake Nacimento Road out to Adelaida Rd and on to Justin Vineyards. A quick stop then a loop on Cypress Mtn > Klau Mine Rd > Vineyard Rd > Peachy Canyon Rd. Back to town. 40 miles on the spot. Nice and hilly, decent shade. No services anywhere, but lots of wineries to stop at and fill bottles etc.

Honestly one of the best rides I've done all year.

Here's a LINK to a Google Maps route description.


----------



## Peninsula Ryan (Aug 2, 2002)

Peachy Canyon, right out of the west side of town, is one of the nicest cycling roads I've ridden. Definitely hit that one up.


----------



## Joe Dirte (Apr 5, 2009)

Anybody doing any riding this Saturday AM? Ill be in town for a wedding and would like to get a ride in. Any spots in town to hook-up for a group ride? Looking to do a 40-50 miler. I found a couple routes on Mapmyride.com. but i'd prefer not to have to roll solo. Any suggestions will be appreciated. 
Chris


----------



## colinmichael (Nov 26, 2007)

Sorry I didn't see this post sooner but maybe this helps for next time.

For a good 45 miles head up 46 West to Willow Creek to Peachy Canyon, head through town then up Adelaide and back on Vineyard. Cross over 46 to add a few miles and make a left on Bethel to take you back to 46. I live just off 46 so that route makes sense for me though if you are starting in town you will be retracing about 6 miles (46 West and S. Vine).

For a tough 50-ish head over 46 to Cambria and return on Santa Rosa Creek, 16%+ pitches in there. Pretty poor surface going up but a beautiful ride.

Plenty of rides out to the East Side but it's pretty hot out that way this time of year.


----------



## Joe Dirte (Apr 5, 2009)

Thanks for the info. Ill keep it in mind for next time. My wife booked us a beautiful guest house off of Genesco @ El Pharo dr. which was about 10 miles out of town off the 46. Due to time constraints I wound up doing a shorter ride then I would have like snaking my way through some nice backcountry and rolling hills in that area.


----------



## alunlang (Jul 1, 2009)

[

For a tough 50-ish head over 46 to Cambria and return on Santa Rpitches in there. Pretty poor surface going up but a beautiful ride.
osa Creek, 16%+ 
QUOTE]

just rode this ride or some combo of it this weekend it was sweet !!


----------

